
Elon Musk’s Neuralink is neuroscience theater - longdefeat
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/30/1007786/elon-musks-neuralink-demo-update-neuroscience-theater/
======
banmeagaindan2
Tesla and SpaceX are successful corporations - Elon has the ability to collect
a selected group of very motivated nerds in a narrow area and then good things
happen. There is a risk of charlatanism but I don't like to fault the results
when there are 10 other billionaires trying to play at this level and it is
not obvious they are succeeding.

